# Livery yard or grazing Tadley, Reading area



## PeggyPatch (30 August 2013)

Hi,

I'm desperately seeking a livery yard or more suitably grazing with some facilities for my 14hh sensible youngster. 

If anyone knows of anything please let me know. I live in Tadley but work in Reading so looking for something ideally in Tadley but would consider sometime on the way through to Reading as well.


----------



## hoggedmane (1 September 2013)

There is a yard up the road from where I keep my mare that often has spaces. It's very small but has a good school. It's called Highfields and is in Clappers Farm Road between Silchester and Bramley. I don't have the number I'm afraid you'd have to go and ring the buzzer on the gate!

Also we have just got a livery from Church Farm in Bramley so they may have a space. It's in behind the church.

Brocaslands farm take in liveries and it is run as a little stud so they have lots of youngsters. That is between Bramley and Mortimer. 

Sorry I don't have phone numbers!


----------



## PeggyPatch (2 September 2013)

Thank you. Do you know where Brocaslands is?
Also the road for Church farm?


----------



## charlie76 (3 September 2013)

is it diy you want?


----------



## blodwens (5 October 2013)

Hi PP, have you found anywhere yet?  We are near Kingsclere / Ashford Hill and have space


----------

